# Product Advisory: Battery Contact Issues With Select PowerShot Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2015)

```
<p><strong>From Canon USA: </strong>

The purpose of this announcement is to inform our customers of the details of the phenomenon described below, as well as of the actions Canon is taking to address this phenomenon. Because we value the trust our customers have placed in us, we are dedicated to delivering industry-leading service and support for our products. We offer our sincerest apologies to any customer who may be inconvenienced.</p>
<p><b>Phenomenon</b>

In rare instances, it is possible that units of the Potentially Affected Products listed below may exhibit the following operation errors, depending on usage conditions, due to insufficient contact between the camera’s battery terminal and the battery, even when the battery has sufficient power remaining.</p>
<ul>
<li>The message “Charge the battery” appears immediately.</li>
<li>The power sometimes does not turn on.</li>
<li>The power turns off during use.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Potentially Affected Product</strong>

Please confirm whether your camera may be a Potentially Affected Product by checking the sixth digit from the left in the serial number which is located on the bottom of the camera body.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e02480e1c016" target="_blank">Read the full advisory and see if your camera is affected</a>.</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 15, 2015)

Canon didn't seem to care that old powershot cameras that used AA batteries, e.g. the PowerShot A610, had contacts issues, now they care with the new powershots?

Canon didn't seem to care the powershot A610 had sensor problem - the one in my copy died twice in less than two years, and Amazon reviews are full of such reports.

[Yes, I had a lot of problems with my PowerShot A610. That was my first and last PowerShot ever.]


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 16, 2015)

My S90 has contact issues, and will only work reliably if I add a piece of folded paper on top of the battery to make it press more tightly onto the contacts :


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yea, I have the SD630, and have had this problem for the past 3 or so years, but the only reason I can't and don't use it is because of the batteries working for only a few photos


----------

